# 

## Girls

!
 :
 ,      0,1%  ,    10 %.
1.  ..  10 %    ?
2.  ?

 !!!

----------


## -7

> 1. ..  10 %    ?


  ,      10 % ,    - ?


> . 
> 
>  ?


   ?     ?   :Wink:

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Girls

> ,      10 % ,    - ?
> 
>    ?     ?



  0,1 %  ,    10%. ..   10%???

----------


## Girls

> .


!!!

----------


## Irusya

> 0,1 %  ,    10%. ..   10%???


       .  -,  10% :Big Grin:

----------


## Girls

> .  -,  10%



 2

----------


## Irusya

> 2


  :Smilie: 
  )    10%   ,        ,  ,   10%    :Big Grin:

----------


## Girls

> )    10%   ,        ,  ,   10%


!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## @Alena

> .


     ?    ,  .

----------

. 
     -     10%   .           -   10 %     .     ,   -    ,    ,   .    .     - . 
.

----------

.
  ,

----------


## @Alena

,        .  :Smilie:   ,   .

----------


## Akilah

.    ?  ,          .      ,   .

----------

*@Alena, , Akilah * . 
  .
:
  100 . (   ).
    ,    100 .,    85 .
    ,    ,    .

----------


## Irusya

**, ,    //- - ,        .

----------


## Akilah

-    .        ?

----------

> , ,    //- - ,        .





> -    .        ?


 :Hmm:  . ,  .
* #3  .*

----------

> )    10%   ,        ,  ,   10%


Irusya  :
10 %   .     ,  1.000 .,        , 500 .?       10%?

!

----------


## Irusya

**, , ,

----------

> **, , ,


!

----------


## natpol

> ,   -    ,    ,   .    .     - .


       -          ???
     (     10%,   ).

----------


## Irusya

> -          ???


      ? :Big Grin:

----------

> **, , ,


,     -   10%   ?
, ,  0,1%     ...    ,  -   ,

----------


## Marivanna

> -          ???
>      (     10%,   ).


  :Smilie:   . 
     . -       .    . ,     .            ,  ,        ? 

, :      70%  ,      100%   ( ).

----------


## B@lex

> .
> :
>   100 . (   ).
>     ,    100 .,    85 .


 


> . ,  .


 ,  ))..
   90- ,              .

----------


## Irusya

> ,     -   10%   ?


    -.  ,          5  ,    1  ()- ,     1 .        .   ""    -,  .

----------

> -.  ,          5  ,    1  ()- ,     1 .


  .
       - 5 .,   4  ,    1 , , ,    5 . (, ,      - "  ")

----------


## Irusya

> .
>        - 5 .,   4  ,    1 , , ,    5 . (, ,      - "  ")


  :Big Grin:

----------


## lera18

,
       .
    .       ,      " .."...        ???    ,          ,      ???

----------

